# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  استخدامات مختلفة على مؤشر القوة النسبية  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## greenius

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _ مؤشر القوة النسبية (RSI) هو واحد من المؤشرات التقنية الأكثر استخداما من قبل المتداولين. 
مؤشر القوة النسبية موؤشر من المجموعة  المتذبذبة لأنه هو مؤشر يميل إلى التأرجح بين قيمة الحد الأقصى والحد الأدنى . *وهو يستخدم أساسا للمساعدة في تحديد شروط الشراء أو البيع في عملة معينة ، كما هو وضعت لتتراوح ما بين 0 و 100  وتحديد اتجاة الترند و الدعوم و المقاومات و الكسر الحقيقي و الوهمي و انذار المتداول على امكانية حدوث تغير الترند و يخبرك اذا كان السعر في حالة متذبذبة انه سيد الموؤشرات*   
اذا ما استخدامتاة بالشكل الصحيح على النحو التالي : 
    1 وهو مؤشر الزخم و تتأرجح بين مقياس من 0-100.  
    2 لها وظيفتين أساسيتين لتفسير حركة السعر هي ذروة الشراء /و ذروة البيع ، 
 3 كما أنها تحدد حركة السعر عن طريق تشكيل أنماط مثل دبل توب او بوطوم ، هيد أند شولدرز الخ ، وعن نفسي هذة الانماط لاتكون ظاهرة و لاكن بي موؤشر سوف نعرف  
4  وسوف تولد إشارات أكثر دقةعلى حركة السوق و الاتجاهات و الدافيرجن 
سوف نتعامل مع الموؤشر بطرق لم تعرفها من قبل اونك تعرقها ولاكن لم تلاحظها  
سوف نعرف كيف نستفيد من الموؤشر بطرق مبتكر 
- تحديد نوع الترند 
-تحديد الكسر و الاختراق لخط الترند
-سنحدد بين الموجه الدافعة و التصحيحية
-الدافيرجن 
-سوف نستعملة مع الهارمونك 
-سوف نحدد اذا كان كسر او الاختراق صحيح للدعوم و المقاومات
-كيف نستعملة مع الفيبو 
-وا افضل اعداداتة 
-واستنباط القمم و القيعان عند تكونها   
صراح الموؤشر انهو السيد المطلق على الموؤشرات وسوف بكون صديقنا الجديد  
وارجوا من الجميع في المشاركة و التعليق  و لنهه حافذ لى للتقدم بي الموضوع وايضا التفكير الجماعي افضل على ان نجد طريقة مبتكراة تساعد ا 
وسوف نبداء بي الموضوع غدا لاني احضر الشرتات  
وشكرا  
Greenius  
 ابو ادم  :013:

----------


## ابو سليمان

مساء الخير  
هلا اخوي ابو ادام  
مع اني لا اعترف بالمؤشرات لكن راح اكون احد متابعينك  
عساك على القوة اخوي

----------


## ayman_am76

السلام عليكم
اتمنى لك التوفيق 
وبانتظار المزيد 
تحياتي لك

----------


## jerusalem

مشكووووووووووور
ومعك في ان المؤشرات بحاجة ان ننظر اليها بطريقة مختلفة وليس فقط تشبع شراء وبيع لانها اضعف اشاراتها ولكن النظر للمؤشرات بطرقة مختلفة في فائدة 
بانتظار الشرح

----------


## npoleon

موضوع مهم بارك الله فيك .. فعلا مؤشر القوة النسبية من اروع المؤشرات وله استخدامات متعددة ويعكس الأغلاقات او حركة الشارت الخطي بشكل كبير .. بالتوفيق

----------


## brokensoul08

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم .. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

تسجيل حضور و متابعه و اقترح بأن يكون الدرس نقطه نقطه لتبادل النقاش قبل الإنتقال للنقطه اللي بعدها مع تلخيص النقاط بمشاركه أخيره قبل البدأ بالنقطه اللي بعدها 
مع العلم إنه أقوى مؤشر على الإطلاق و له دورات و كتب خاصه تتكلم فقط على المؤشر و كيفية المتاجره به فقط

----------


## Trader of Forex

موضوع مهم بارك الله  فيك , متابعينك ان شاء الله

----------


## ريتشارد

مؤشر الأر ألأس أي  أنا عن نفسي أستعمله بمتاجرتي و أعتمد عليه بالخروج و لكن ليس بأعداداته أنما أعدادات  21 مع تيير بخطوط 0 و 100 و هذه الطريقة ليست من بنات افكاري أنما من الأخ جمال 
و بأنتظار جديدك ربما نتساعد معا

----------


## greenius

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _ مؤشر القوة النسبية (RSI) هو واحد من المؤشرات التقنية الأكثر استخداما من قبل المتداولين. 
> مؤشر القوة النسبية موؤشر من المجموعة  المتذبذبة لأنه هو مؤشر يميل إلى التأرجح بين قيمة الحد الأقصى والحد الأدنى . *وهو يستخدم أساسا للمساعدة في تحديد شروط الشراء أو البيع في عملة معينة ، كما هو وضعت لتتراوح ما بين 0 و 100  وتحديد اتجاة الترند و الدعوم و المقاومات و الكسر الحقيقي و الوهمي و انذار المتداول على امكانية حدوث تغير الترند و يخبرك اذا كان السعر في حالة متذبذبة انه سيد الموؤشرات*   
> اذا ما استخدامتاة بالشكل الصحيح على النحو التالي : 
>     1 وهو مؤشر الزخم و تتأرجح بين مقياس من 0-100.  
>     2 لها وظيفتين أساسيتين لتفسير حركة السعر هي ذروة الشراء /و ذروة البيع ، 
>  3 كما أنها تحدد حركة السعر عن طريق تشكيل أنماط مثل دبل توب او بوطوم ، هيد أند شولدرز الخ ، وعن نفسي هذة الانماط لاتكون ظاهرة و لاكن بي موؤشر سوف نعرف  
> 4  وسوف تولد إشارات أكثر دقةعلى حركة السوق و الاتجاهات و الدافيرجن 
> سوف نتعامل مع الموؤشر بطرق لم تعرفها من قبل اونك تعرقها ولاكن لم تلاحظها  
> سوف نعرف كيف نستفيد من الموؤشر بطرق مبتكر 
> ...

  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الظاهر الموضوع سوف يكون مفيد للجميع و النقاش مفتوح لتوصل الى افضل اسلوب للتعامل مع الموؤشر  
اقترح ان نقسم الموضوع الى قسمين 
اول قسم  سوف نتكلم على _ - تحديد نوع الترند و كيف نستعملة مع الفيبو 
-تحديد الكسر و الاختراق لخط الترند
-تحديد بين الموجه الدافعة و التصحيحية
-كيف  نحدد اذا كان كسر او الاختراق صحيح للدعوم و المقاومات _ الفسم الثاني _ -الدافيرجن 
-سوف نستعملة مع الهارمونك
-واستنباط القمم و القيعان عند تكونها  
-وا افضل اعداداتة
-قسم حر للافكارالجديد

----------


## greenius

* القسم الاول *  *-تحديد اتجاة الترند من دون تعب او تردد  * *الجميع يريد ان يسير مع الترند  الترند صديقق لاكن كيف نحدد الترند عبر استعمل الموؤسر من دون خطوط الترند المقصود هوة ان تكون اكيد انك حدد الاتجها الصحيح و ذهب عنك التردد  
1. افتح شارت اليورو دولار  اليومي ( تنفع لجميع الازواج و افريمات) ضع موؤشر RSI  غير اعداداتة من 14 الى 9 
2.ارسم خط افقي اخضر عند كل من 80 و 40 
3.ارسم خط افقي احمر عند كل من 60 و 20
4.اذا كان الموؤشر يتذبذب بين 80 و 40 يكون قي ترند صاعد على نفس الفريم 
5.اذا كان الموؤشر يتذبذب بين 60 و 20 يكون في ترند هابط على نفس الفريم  
6.اذا انحصر الموؤشر بين 60 و 40 لفترة يكون في تذبذب و ضعف بي التداول 
 لاحظ الشارت *

----------


## greenius

مثال على الترند الهابط

----------


## greenius

مثال على السوق في حالة رينج

----------


## developer

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة

----------


## pal-forex

موضوع رائع اخوي ابو ادم
بارك الله فيك 
متابعين معك
بالتوفيق

----------


## greenius

شكرا للحميع على التعليق و المتابعة  
امثلة  اضافية

----------


## greenius

السعر هوة القائد للموؤشرات انما الطريقة المتبعة فقط لحسم الاومور وتيقن و نزع الشك او التردد من نفس المتداول بيخصوص الاتجاة على اي فريم و اي زوج

----------


## الجود

بارك الله فيك ابو ادم....

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

ممتاز نقاط مهمه بارك الله فيك
حسب معلوماتي المتواضعه بهذا المؤشر فتعتمد الفتره المستخدمه في الإعدادات على نوعية المتاجر
فمثلا مستثمر المدى القصير  يستخدمه على التشارت اليومي و مستثمر المدى المتوسط يستخدمه على التشارت الأسبوعي و مستثمر المدى الطويل يستخدمه على الشهري و المستثمر الإستراتيجي يستخدمه على التشارت السنوي
أما المضاربين يستخدمونه على تشارتات 4 ساعات فما دون على حسب قوة المضارب و سرعته بفتح و إغلاق الصفقات
النقطه الثانيه نأتي للإعدادات بالنسبه للمؤشر
تختلف الإعدادت بالنسبه للمؤشر بإختلاف الأسواق 
مثلا الإعدادات بالنسبة لمؤشرات الأسواق مثلا الداو جونز فيستخدمه البعض على المدى البعيد لمعرفة الترند العام إما بإعدادات 25 او 35 يوم
و بالنسبه للأسهم فيستخدم ال 14 يوم مثلا
و بالنسبه لي كنت أستخدم المؤشر مع سوق الكويت للأوراق الماليه بإعداد 3 و السبب إني كنت أتبع أسلوب المضاربه و ساعات تداول السوق باليوم 3 ساعات و نصف الساعه فقط بمعني بالمقارنه مع الفوركس الشمعه اليوميه لسوق الكويت للأوراق الماليه تعادل شمعة فوركس 4 ساعات ناقصه او غير مكتمله
و كنت أيضا أستخدم تقاطعات المؤشر بمعنى أستخدم ال 14 مع ال 5 لتحديد نقاط الإنعكاس بالترند مثله مثل الموفنج أفرج
و أيضا ممكن نضيف عليه الموفنج آفرج فبدلا من أستخدام الموفنج آفرج للسعر نستخدمه للمؤشر بالتالي نزيد من قوة إستخلاص الإرتدادات الوهميه
و هناك من يستخدمه مع الفوركس بإعدادات 5 بدلا من ال 14 
الهدف من تغيير منظور الفتره الزمنيه هو لتقليل التذبذب في المؤشر لأعطاء صوره أوضح و بالنسبه للفوركس أفضل الفتره إما 3 أو 5 بسبب الفرق الكبير بين الأسعار
بمعنى لو افترضنا إستخدام الإعداد الإفتراضي 14 لمحفظه صغيره تكون المتاجره جدا صعبه و ذلك بسبب أن تحرك ال 100 او أحيانا ال 200 نقطه لا يكشفها المؤشر لذلك و على حسب محفظتك يجب عليك إختيار الإعداد الأفضل فإن كان مثلا تحرك ال 100 نقطه ممكن يضرب لك ستوبات كثيره و تصفير المحفظه فأنصحك بإستخدام ال 3 بدلا من ال 14 أو بالكثير 5 بالتالي سوف تصبح لديك إدارة مخاطره أفضل 
بالنسبه للمستثمرين تكون نقطة البيع أو الشراء هي نقطة ال 50 على المؤشر فإن أخترقها صعودا تم الدخول شراء و إن أخترقها نزولا تم الدخول بيع و لكن هنا على فريمات يوميه فما فوق و يستطيع أيضا ان يستخدمها المضارب بنفس الأسلوب لكن لا تستخدمها مع إعدادات 3 او 5 و لكن مع 14
و منهم من يفلتر هذه الإشاره بأن يضيف عليها مستوى 45 و 55 على المؤشر بحيث لو كنا بترند هابط و كسر المؤشر مستوى 50 ينتظر و يدخل بيع بكسر مستوى 45 لتكون نقطة تأكيد على أن الكسر ليس وهمي و لا نكون بمرحلة تذبذب جانبي و العكس صحيح يكون الشراء بإختراق مستوى 55
حاليا مثل ما تفضلت بالنسبه لتحديد الترند الصاعد او هابط تعتبر الخطوه الأولى و ملاحظتك ممتازه بارك الله فيك
طبعا يمكن أكون قد شتيت شوي عن الموضوع أو سبقت الموضوع لكن أعتقد من وجهة نظري بحاجه لطرح من البداية لتسهيل متابعة الموضوع

----------


## greenius

> ممتاز نقاط مهمه بارك الله فيك
> حسب معلوماتي المتواضعه بهذا المؤشر فتعتمد الفتره المستخدمه في الإعدادات على نوعية المتاجر
> فمثلا مستثمر المدى القصير  يستخدمه على التشارت اليومي و مستثمر المدى المتوسط يستخدمه على التشارت الأسبوعي و مستثمر المدى الطويل يستخدمه على الشهري و المستثمر الإستراتيجي يستخدمه على التشارت السنوي
> أما المضاربين يستخدمونه على تشارتات 4 ساعات فما دون على حسب قوة المضارب و سرعته بفتح و إغلاق الصفقات
> النقطه الثانيه نأتي للإعدادات بالنسبه للمؤشر
> تختلف الإعدادت بالنسبه للمؤشر بإختلاف الأسواق 
> مثلا الإعدادات بالنسبة لمؤشرات الأسواق مثلا الداو جونز فيستخدمه البعض على المدى البعيد لمعرفة الترند العام إما بإعدادات 25 او 35 يوم
> و بالنسبه للأسهم فيستخدم ال 14 يوم مثلا
> و بالنسبه لي كنت أستخدم المؤشر مع سوق الكويت للأوراق الماليه بإعداد 3 و السبب إني كنت أتبع أسلوب المضاربه و ساعات تداول السوق باليوم 3 ساعات و نصف الساعه فقط بمعني بالمقارنه مع الفوركس الشمعه اليوميه لسوق الكويت للأوراق الماليه تعادل شمعة فوركس 4 ساعات ناقصه او غير مكتمله
> ...

  اخي الكريم شكرا للتعليق المفصل للموؤشر و نعتبرها طرق من احدى الطرق التعامل و سوفى نتطرق في اخر الموضوع على افضل اعدادات و حسب ما تفضلت ان نفصل محاور الموضوع نقطة نقطة و كان اول محور تحديد الاتجهات عبر الموؤشر و اذا لم تكن من هناك اي تعليق بخصوص اول فقره ارجومنك الابلاغ للنتقال الى الفقرة الثانية هية 
تحديد الكسر و الاختراق لخط الترند 
الدعوم و المقاومات

----------


## greenius

اذا الموؤشر كسر او اخترق خط 40 او 60 علامة مبكرة على تغير حالة الترند من هبط الى صاعد او رينج  
اول حالة اذا كان الموؤشر يتذبذب بين 80 و 40 في حالة الترند الصاعد و كسر خط ال40 و ذهب الى خط 20  تكون اول اشرة على تغير الترند 
   في نفس الحالة من بعد كسر خط 40 و الذهاي الى 20 من ثما صعد الموؤشر الى خط 60 وثبت اشراة تائكيدية على الترند الهابط 
و العكس صحيح

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

> اخي الكريم شكرا للتعليق المفصل للموؤشر و نعتبرها طرق من احدى الطرق التعامل و سوفى نتطرق في اخر الموضوع على افضل اعدادات و حسب ما تفضلت ان نفصل محاور الموضوع نقطة نقطة و كان اول محور تحديد الاتجهات عبر الموؤشر و اذا لم تكن من هناك اي تعليق بخصوص اول فقره ارجومنك الابلاغ للنتقال الى الفقرة الثانية هية 
> تحديد الكسر و الاختراق لخط الترند 
> الدعوم و المقاومات

 لا يالغالي ما عندي تعليق على المحور الأول و متابع معك إن شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ايهاب العربي

متابع معاك ان شاء الله وموضوع جميل بجد 
اسمحلي باضافه بسيطه كنت بحاول اجربها بس ماعرفتش   يمكن  انت تفيدني فيها 
انا كنت بحاول ارسم الترند علي الموشر نفسه واذا كان  كسر الترند اسفل  خط ال20 يبقي  احتمال صعود السعر 
ونفس الكلام  علي الترند الصاعد كنت بحالو ارسم ترند علي  الموشر  ولما يتكسر  وخاصه اذا تم الكسر  عند مستوي ال80 او  اعلي  يكون احتمال   صفقه نزول 
 معوقات الطريقه بالنسبه لي ان خط الموشر كان سعات يكسر الترند اللي برسمه وبعد كده يعيد رسم نفسه تاني  بس ممكن اكون انا اتسرعت وماكونتش بستني  اغلاق الشمعه  مش فاكر  :016:  عموما موضوعك جميل  وشجعني علي  اضافه الفكره يمكن  تفيد 
وتقبل تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

:015:  بارك الله فيك قراءة جيدة للموشر

----------


## greenius

> متابع معاك ان شاء الله وموضوع جميل بجد 
> اسمحلي باضافه بسيطه كنت بحاول اجربها بس ماعرفتش   يمكن  انت تفيدني فيها 
> انا كنت بحاول ارسم الترند علي الموشر نفسه واذا كان  كسر الترند اسفل  خط ال20 يبقي  احتمال صعود السعر 
> ونفس الكلام  علي الترند الصاعد كنت بحالو ارسم ترند علي  الموشر  ولما يتكسر  وخاصه اذا تم الكسر  عند مستوي ال80 او  اعلي  يكون احتمال   صفقه نزول 
>  معوقات الطريقه بالنسبه لي ان خط الموشر كان سعات يكسر الترند اللي برسمه وبعد كده يعيد رسم نفسه تاني  بس ممكن اكون انا اتسرعت وماكونتش بستني  اغلاق الشمعه  مش فاكر  عموما موضوعك جميل  وشجعني علي  اضافه الفكره يمكن  تفيد 
> وتقبل تحياتي

 كلامك سلبم لاكن انتظر القسم الثاني

----------


## ايهاب العربي

> كلامك سلبم لاكن انتظر القسم الثاني

  :015: في انتظارك
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## greenius

المحور الثاني الموؤشر و الترند المكسور  
في حالة الترند الصاعد مثال يكون السعر يكون قاع اكبر من قاع لرسم الترند و الموؤشر يتذبذب بي 80 و 40 عند الكسر  يبداء السعر بتكوين شموع تحت الترند الصاعد ماذا يحدث للموؤشر في البداية يكون الموؤشر بين مستوى 80 و 40  عند الكسر يكسر الموؤشر خط 40 ليذهب الى خظ 20 مش  ضروري  ان يلمس خط لاكن شرط اساسي  ان لا يتخطاة خط 60 يكون كسر حقيق و يتم الدخول من عند خط الكسر او من بعد اختبار الكسر  
بعض الحالات السعر يكسر خط الترند و لاكن الموؤشر لا يكسر خط 40 مم يعطي تنبية للمتداول ان الكسر ممكن غير حقيقي ووجب الحذر  
شاهد الامثلة

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

المحور الثاني ما تعتقد بأن إشارته شوي متأخره؟

----------


## greenius

مثال اخر على كسر و الدخول

----------


## greenius

> المحور الثاني ما تعتقد بأن إشارته شوي متأخره؟

   راقبو لايف  وايضا اذا كنت تستعمل استراتيجية الترند المكسور   اذا كان يوجد ترند على 4 س تلاحظ انو الكسر يكون متائخر على 4 س و تلاحظو على الفريمات الاصغر و ممكن تغير اعدادات من 9 الى 5 لاكن لما يكون على 5 من صعب تحديد الاتجاة ممكن ان تضيف 9 و 5 على نفس وندو  تستعمل 9 للاتجاة و 5 للكسر المبكر

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

لا قصدي لو نعمل مقارنة بين السعر على التشارت و المؤشر نفسه يعطينى مؤشر أسرع على الكسر
بمعنى رسمنا ترند على التشارت و ايضا نرسم ترند على المؤشر فإذا توافق الكسر يكون أفضل و أسرع

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

كلام رائع
نحتاج مثل هذه المواضيع التعليمية 
بارك الله بك

----------


## greenius

> لا قصدي لو نعمل مقارنة بين السعر على التشارت و المؤشر نفسه يعطينى مؤشر أسرع على الكسر
> بمعنى رسمنا ترند على التشارت و ايضا نرسم ترند على المؤشر فإذا توافق الكسر يكون أفضل و أسرع

   سيدي العزيز ممكن ان تستخدم 9  مع (5 او 4 او 3حسب الزوج)   مع بعض للحصول على اشرات سريعة و ليست متائخرة او تستعمل 9 فقط لاكن يجيب التنقل بين الفريمات لان العملية نسبية بين شخص و اخر انا فقط اريد ان اسلط الضوء على هذة الموؤشر واستخداموة بطريقة عصرية و مبتكرة 
لاحظ الشارت

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

لا أختلف مع من حيث تطبيق طرق عصريه على المؤشر فهذا شيء ممتاز لكن نحن نتكلم عن استخدام المؤشر في الفوركس و لو تلاحظ تأخر الإشاره ممكن يصاحبه إنعكاس يتجاوز 100 نقطه احيانا
حاليا هل نحن ندرس المؤشر بطريقه عصريه من اجل الدراسه فقط ام من أجل التطبيق الفعلي في المتاجره؟

----------


## greenius

> لا أختلف مع من حيث تطبيق طرق عصريه على المؤشر فهذا شيء ممتاز لكن نحن نتكلم عن استخدام المؤشر في الفوركس و لو تلاحظ تأخر الإشاره ممكن يصاحبه إنعكاس يتجاوز 100 نقطه احيانا
> حاليا هل نحن ندرس المؤشر بطريقه عصريه من اجل الدراسه فقط ام من أجل التطبيق الفعلي في المتاجره؟

 
اولا في ترند المكسور مثال على 4 س تنتظر اغلاق شمعة كاملة تحت الترند ومن ثم تدخل في الاختبار  ارجوك ان تستعمل الطريقة لايف قبل الاستعجال  و في الشارت اوضحت فرق بين الاعدادات 9 و 4 وكيفية حصولك على اشرات مبكرة  و انا شرحت بين الكسر الحقيقي و الوهمي واذا عكس السعر يكون الشروط الكسر لم تتحقق
و اذا كنت تستعمل هذة الطريقة من قبل و وجدتها فاشلة فارجوك ان تعلمنا حتى لاندخل بي موضوع لايفيد  احد و يسبب بي خسائر لل عضاء المنتدى العزيز

----------


## مرعي العواجي

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع بروعه حضورك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير بصراحة المعلومة افضل من اختها 
تسجيل متابعة وتعلم منك يا باشا

----------


## greenius

تعتبر خط 80 الى 40 مقاومة و دعم للموؤشر 
 في الترند الصاعد اذا كان الموؤشر في ترند الصاعد وصل الى مستوى 40 تلاجظ السعر موجود عن دعم  و عند وصول الموؤشر الى خط 80 تعتبر مقاومة ولاكن لها قابلية كبير للكسر من ثاني زيارة بسبب ان السعر في ترند صاعد و العكس  صحيح  و تلاحظ في الترند الصاعد جميع المقاومات تكسر فلا تبيع عند تشبع بل حاول ان تشتري من دعم  
وهناك ايضا عامل مهم للتوقع الختراق والكسر في حالة الترند الصاعد اذا كان الموؤشر يتردد بين 80 60 علامة قوة ننا في ترند صاعد قوي والخترقات واردة  
وفي الترند الهابط بين 40 و20

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

> اولا في ترند المكسور مثال على 4 س تنتظر اغلاق شمعة كاملة تحت الترند ومن ثم تدخل في الاختبار  ارجوك ان تستعمل الطريقة لايف قبل الاستعجال  و في الشارت اوضحت فرق بين الاعدادات 9 و 4 وكيفية حصولك على اشرات مبكرة  و انا شرحت بين الكسر الحقيقي و الوهمي واذا عكس السعر يكون الشروط الكسر لم تتحقق
> و اذا كنت تستعمل هذة الطريقة من قبل و وجدتها فاشلة فارجوك ان تعلمنا حتى لاندخل بي موضوع لايفيد  احد و يسبب بي خسائر لل عضاء المنتدى العزيز

 أخي الكريم كلمة فاشلة كبيره شوي و يعلم الله بأني لا أسفه آراء الآخرين بالعكس أحترم جميع الآراء و اتعلم من الكل
مشاركتي معك يالغالي من باي حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك و بنفس نهجك بالظبط فحظرتك فتحت الموضوع لحبك الخير للجميع من ما لديك من علم وإن شاء الله لك الأجر و الثواب
بالنسبه لي اتعامل مع تشارت دقيقه و 5 دقائق و لا اتعامل مع ال 4  ساعات 
القصد من كلامي إنا قاعدين نتابع موضوع إن شاء الله الكل يستفيد منه و بالتالي بعض الأعضاء محافظهم لا تتحمل إرتداد 100 نقطه و أكثر بالتالي يجب ان نحاول ايضا نضعهم بالحسبان 
و منهم من لا يستطيع إقتناص الفرصه من بداية الترند حسب ظروفه وقت حصول الفرصه 
هذا السبب اللي يخليني أحاول اشرك أكبر عدد من الأعضاء بالموضوع 
لكن و لا يهمك لن أقاطعك بالشرح تفضل كمل و انا معك من المتابعين و المؤيدين لك بالموضوع

----------


## greenius

> أخي الكريم كلمة فاشلة كبيره شوي و يعلم الله بأني لا أسفه آراء الآخرين بالعكس أحترم جميع الآراء و اتعلم من الكل
> مشاركتي معك يالغالي من باي حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك و بنفس نهجك بالظبط فحظرتك فتحت الموضوع لحبك الخير للجميع من ما لديك من علم وإن شاء الله لك الأجر و الثواب
> بالنسبه لي اتعامل مع تشارت دقيقه و 5 دقائق و لا اتعامل مع ال 4  ساعات 
> القصد من كلامي إنا قاعدين نتابع موضوع إن شاء الله الكل يستفيد منه و بالتالي بعض الأعضاء محافظهم لا تتحمل إرتداد 100 نقطه و أكثر بالتالي يجب ان نحاول ايضا نضعهم بالحسبان 
> و منهم من لا يستطيع إقتناص الفرصه من بداية الترند حسب ظروفه وقت حصول الفرصه 
> هذا السبب اللي يخليني أحاول اشرك أكبر عدد من الأعضاء بالموضوع 
> لكن و لا يهمك لن أقاطعك بالشرح تفضل كمل و انا معك من المتابعين و المؤيدين لك بالموضوع

  لا ياخي مش الاقصد بس عادي سوف اطرح سؤال للجميع كم مرة ضرب ستوب من دخولك من مناطق تشبع ر س ا او الستوكوستك و كم مرة عكس السعر  موؤشر الستوكوسك و ارس متشبع بيع مرة هبط الكيبل 350 ن الستوكوستك متشبع حتي ر س ا اذا استخدمتة بي الطريقة التقليدية  كان متشبع 
 ر س ا  ليس سوى او مجرد سعر محصور بين 0 و 100  اذا اتبعت الطريقيه المطروحة  اعتبرت الموؤشر سوى خبير مالى معك على المنصة يعلمك ماهة الترند من هوة المغامر الذي سوف يدخل عكس الترند يوم  ضع الموؤشر و حدد 80 60 40 20 ودخل بيع من دعوم في الحالة اذا كان السعر بين 80 -40 
او العكس في الترند الهابط  سوف تلاحظ انو اصبح وقفك صغير لانك سوف تكون قرب مناطق مفترق طرق اما مواصلة الطريق صعود او اخذ منحنى اخر لا تئسف علية وارجوك ان تشارك كيف يحلو لك وطرح الاسئلة الصعبة وشكرا

----------


## greenius

اخي الكريم Mr.Eng
 في المثال المرفق توجد حالتين متاجرة اول تقليدية و دخول من 70 او 30 من التشبع 
و الثانية حسب الطريقة المطروحة  
سوف تلاحظ ان المتاجرة بالطريقة الاولى تحتوي على مخاطرة اعلى من ناتج اي الربح  ودخول عكس الترند
و المتاجرة بالطريقة الثانية تحتوي على مخاطرة اقل و ربح كبر و في حالة كسر الاتجاة يكون قد ضرب وقف صغير و يمكن تعويضه للعلمك ان الاتجاه قد تغير وانا جاهذ للمناقشة

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

متابع معك يالغالي و الفكره شوي جديده على
راح أشرح طريقة دخولى إذا وصلنا لشرحها فحسب جدولك للموضوع سيتم التطرق لها فيما بعد إن شاء الله
اكمل بارك الله فيك و اتمنى التفاعل ايضا من باقي الأعضاء و لا تكون مشاركاتهم بالثناء فقط
صحيح بأنك تستحق أكثر من هالشيء لكن الأسئله ممكن يكون لها دور ايجابي ايضا
بالنسبه لي تشارت ال 4 ساعات مشكله و ما احب اقعد طول اليوم امام الشاشه و ما اثق بالسوق بهالفتره بأن اسكر الجهاز و عندي عقد مفتوح
بالوقت الحالي اقفل جميع العقود يوم الجمعه العصر و بنفس الوقت باقي الأيام اقفل العقود قبل تسكير الكمبيوتر

----------


## greenius

مثال اخر يوضوح طريقة التداول و في اخر الموضوع سوف نعمل على استراتيجية للتداول 
وارجوا من المهتمين ان يطرحو الاسئلة و استغلال عطلة السوق كما تكرم Mr.Eng

----------


## سعد اليتيم

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع

----------


## mohammadbadr

*ما شاء الله شغل أكثر من رائع يابو آدم
بارك الله بك*

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

ماشاء الله عليك شرح رائع فنتمنى المزيد من إبداعاتك بارك الله فيك  :Ongue:

----------


## greenius

صباح الخير امثلة اضافية للدخول والخروج  
مجرد ملخص 
في حالة تردد بين 80-40 ترند صاعد دخول شراء من دعم او اختراق مقاومة او عند تواجد الموؤشر عند مستوى 40 
في حالة تردد بين 60-20 ترند هابط دخول بيع من مقاومة او دعو مكسور او عند تواجد الموؤشر عند مستوى 60 
حالات الكسر 
اول حالة الموؤشر يتردد بين 80-40 ترند صاعد كسر خط 40 وتجة الى 20 و صعد الى 60 ولم يخترق بداية ترند هابط 
اول حالة الموؤشر يتردد بين 60-20 ترند هابط كسر خط 60 وتجة الى 80 و هبط الى 40 ولم يخترق بداية ترند صاعد  
الية الدخول عند اعادة اختبار خط الكسر او الترند المكسور  
والرجاء من المتابعين من طرح الاسئلة للتعمق بي الموضوع

----------


## greenius

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الظاهر الموضوع سوف يكون مفيد للجميع و النقاش مفتوح لتوصل الى افضل اسلوب للتعامل مع الموؤشر  
> اقترح ان نقسم الموضوع الى قسمين 
> اول قسم  سوف نتكلم على _ - تحديد نوع الترند و كيف نستعملة مع الفيبو باقي الفيبو 
> -تحديد الكسر و الاختراق لخط الترند تم
> -تحديد بين الموجه الدافعة و التصحيحية  الموضوع القادم مع الفيبو 
> -كيف  نحدد اذا كان كسر او الاختراق صحيح للدعوم و المقاومات تم _ الفسم الثاني _ -الدافيرجن 
> -سوف نستعملة مع الهارمونك   سوف اتكلم بي اختصار بسبب ان احضر موضوع منفصل للتداول بي الهارمونك بيطريقة جديدة ورباطه الزمني 
> -واستنباط القمم و القيعان عند تكونها ايضا بي اختصار لنفس السبب لتعلم انوع القمم و القيعان و تائثيرها على السعر  
> ...

   تعديل بسيط بي الجدول

----------


## greenius

مثال اخر مع الفيبو

----------


## الجود

بارك الله فيك ابو ادم

----------


## greenius

> بارك الله فيك ابو ادم

 مساءك ورد مساءك عنبر يا غالي

----------


## greenius

مثال على الفيبو

----------


## greenius

القسم الاول من الموضوع  باقي علية كيف نحدد الموجة الدافعة و التصحيحة و هوة موضع صعب  بعض الشيئ فا رجوا من طرح الاسئلة قبل الذهاب الى المحور الاخير من القسم الاول و سوف يتم شرح اخر محور من بعد الساعة 6 KSA 
وشكرا

----------


## greenius

مساء الخير 
المحور الاخيرمن القسم الاول  
تحدبد الموجة الدافعة (IM) من التصحيحية   ( CW) بي استعمال مؤشر القوة النسبية  
الموجة التصحيحة هية حركة سعر يتحرك عكس الترند العام مثال اذا كان ترند 4س هابط اي صعود على 1 س يعتبر حركة تصحيحيي اذا يجيب الاعتماد على فريم اعلى اي اذا كنت تستعمل فريم 1س يجيب ان تراقب ترند 4س و اليومي

----------


## Mohammed2010

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة 
ودي وتقديري أخوك Mohammed2010   :Eh S(7):

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

با رك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبو آدم
نرجع لأستخدام الفيبوناتشي قبل المواصله
أحد الطرق اللي أستخدمها أحيانا لأقتناص فرص الإرتداد هي استخدام نسب فيبوناتشي على المؤشر نفسه و ليس فقط على التشارت للسعر
كنت منتظر منك هالنقطه لكنك ما ذكرتها
الفكره بسيطه 
لو تشوف تشارت ال 4 ساعات أحيانا تكون فيه تصحيح يتجاوز ال 100 نقطه بالتالي ممكن اقتنص منها رزقه طيبه بإذن الله
العمل يكون كالتالي 
وضه الفيبوناتشي على التشارت و ايضا على المؤشر بالتالي تكون إقتناص الفرصه كالتالي وصول السعر لنسبة دعم فيبوناتشي و بنفس الوقت يصل المؤشر لنقطة دعم فيبوناتشي فتكون إشاره قويه لإرتداد تصحيحي اقدر استغله
طبعا مو شرط يصلون معا لنفس النسبه بمعني يصلون مع بعض لنسبة 50 % لكن ممكن تلاقي على التشارت 50% و على المؤشر 38.2% بالتالي تعتبر نقطة دعم ممتازه يرتد منها السعر
و الله أعلم

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ألف شكر لصاحب الموضوع ويقولون اللي مايسأل مايتعلم  ولي سؤال على الشارت أرجو أن يتسع صدر صاحب الموضوع لسؤالي وينورنا برده لنتعلم  :Hands:

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

> با رك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبو آدم
> نرجع لأستخدام الفيبوناتشي قبل المواصله
> أحد الطرق اللي أستخدمها أحيانا لأقتناص فرص الإرتداد هي استخدام نسب فيبوناتشي على المؤشر نفسه و ليس فقط على التشارت للسعر
> كنت منتظر منك هالنقطه لكنك ما ذكرتها
> الفكره بسيطه 
> لو تشوف تشارت ال 4 ساعات أحيانا تكون فيه تصحيح يتجاوز ال 100 نقطه بالتالي ممكن اقتنص منها رزقه طيبه بإذن الله
> العمل يكون كالتالي 
> وضه الفيبوناتشي على التشارت و ايضا على المؤشر بالتالي تكون إقتناص الفرصه كالتالي وصول السعر لنسبة دعم فيبوناتشي و بنفس الوقت يصل المؤشر لنقطة دعم فيبوناتشي فتكون إشاره قويه لإرتداد تصحيحي اقدر استغله
> طبعا مو شرط يصلون معا لنفس النسبه بمعني يصلون مع بعض لنسبة 50 % لكن ممكن تلاقي على التشارت 50% و على المؤشر 38.2% بالتالي تعتبر نقطة دعم ممتازه يرتد منها السعر
> و الله أعلم

 التشارت المرفق يوضح وجهة نظري

----------


## greenius

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ألف شكر لصاحب الموضوع ويقولون اللي مايسأل مايتعلم  ولي سؤال على الشارت أرجو أن يتسع صدر صاحب الموضوع لسؤالي وينورنا برده لنتعلم

    كلامك تمام بس اذا لاحظت الكسر يجيب ان يذهب الى خط 80 و مراجعى الفريم الاكبر 4س  تحتاج  لمرونة ويجيب التنقل بين الفريمات  وفي هذه الحالة الموؤشر اعلمك ان الكسر على 1س كسر وهمي و هذة من الخصائص الفريدة  
من شروط كسر ترند هابط 
الموؤشر يكسر خط 60 و يتجه الى 80 و لا يتجاوز خط 40 و دخول من بعد اكتمال الشروط من خط الكسر من بعد الاختبار  
اول الموجة 4س هايطة اذا اي صعود على 1س هوة تصحيح

----------


## greenius

> التشارت المرفق يوضح وجهة نظري

   كلامك سليم وفكرة جديدة  r s i  هوة نفس السعر لاكن محصور بين 0 و 100 و يمكن استعماله على اساس فلتر

----------


## greenius

فرص للتعلم و ليست توصيات

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> كلامك تمام بس اذا لاحظت الكسر يجيب ان يذهب الى خط 80 و مراجعى الفريم الاكبر 4س تحتاج لمرونة ويجيب التنقل بين الفريمات وفي هذه الحالة الموؤشر اعلمك ان الكسر على 1س كسر وهمي و هذة من الخصائص الفريدة  
> من شروط كسر ترند هابط 
> الموؤشر يكسر خط 60 و يتجه الى 80 و لا يتجاوز خط 40 و دخول من بعد اكتمال الشروط من خط الكسر من بعد الاختبار  
> اول الموجة 4س هايطة اذا اي صعود على 1س هوة تصحيح

 بارك الله فيك على التوضيح وجزاك الله الف خير  :Icon26:

----------


## X_MM_X

من اروع ما قرأت يمكن عموما  
بارك الله فيك ورزقك من فضله

----------


## greenius

مثال حيى اما شكل الهرمونك ليس ضمن الموضوع بسب اني استعمل الهرمونك بي تحليلي الخاص

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

أبو أدم هل يوجد مؤشر هارمونيك يتركب على الميتاتريدر و لا ترسمه يدوي؟
و إذا في مؤشر شلون مصداقيته و على أي فريم أفضل؟

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

ما شاء الله أكثر من 100 نقطة  بارك الله فيك ابو آدم   الشارت

----------


## greenius

> أبو أدم هل يوجد مؤشر هارمونيك يتركب على الميتاتريدر و لا ترسمه يدوي؟
> و إذا في مؤشر شلون مصداقيته و على أي فريم أفضل؟

    موجود اخي الكريم

----------


## greenius

> ما شاء الله أكثر من 100 نقطة  بارك الله فيك ابو آدم   الشارت

    مبروك عليك 
تحتج الى تدريب  و مندون تردد لانك مع الترند

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

ماهو رأيك بهذا الشارت ياريس

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

> موجود اخي الكريم

 تسلم يالغالي بارك الله فيك
وين وصلنا بالموضوع حاليا
أعذرني شوي مشاغل الدنيا

----------


## simba2000

> مثال حيى اما شكل الهرمونك ليس ضمن الموضوع بسب اني استعمل الهرمونك بي تحليلي الخاص

 أخى الفاضل،   ماشاء الله ، موضوع مميز وواعد ،بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك  تسجيل حضور ومتابعه   إستمر نحن معك  ، شكرا

----------


## greenius

> ماهو رأيك بهذا الشارت ياريس

 
عفوا اتخرت عليك  
حاةل محمد تنقل بيت الفريمات  فريم 4س اقوى واضمن 
دعم الساعة ممكن يكسر عند 12388 
شوف خط سعر عند 12529  اقوى بسبب وجود دعم مكسور 38 فيبو والموؤشر ممكن يوصل ل خط 60 و بيكون وقفك صغير  
ممكن تدخل بيع بس وين وقفك  اكيد راح يكون فوق 12529 صح  عند 2588 
طيب انتظر السعر لا تروح للسعر وموفك

----------


## greenius

القسم الاول تم بيحمد الله صراحة انا شوي مشغول بسبب تحضيري لي موضوع جديد بي نفس القوة و القسم الثاني رح يكون قريب و يارت نعمل تطبيقات على الطريقة و عرض الفرص  
في حد جرب الطريقة مع الميوري لان ؟  جربوها   
و شكرا

----------


## greenius

معليش استعملت شارتك

----------


## greenius

مع بعض نتابع هذه الشارت

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> مع بعض نتابع هذه الشارت

   ماشاء الله بالتوفيق   أخي أبو آدم ممكن ترفق المؤشر حق الدعوم والمقاومة اللي عندك على الشارت وشكرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

أبو آدم ماهو رأيك بهذه الفرصة

----------


## greenius

> أبو آدم ماهو رأيك بهذه الفرصة

    جيدة بالتوفيق

----------


## greenius

هدفك 14402

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> هدفك 14402

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله ألف خير  :Asvc:

----------


## greenius

تحليل الكيبل

----------


## greenius

ممكن تستعمل الستوكستك كا انذار ممبكر 
اذا كان ر س ا بين 60-40 لا تدخل شراء من تشبع الستوكوستك صحيح ممكن يصعد السعر بس هامش المخاطرة عالى و استعمل فريم 4س اساسي لتحليلك مع  اليومي و 1س للدخول

----------


## greenius

> ماشاء الله بالتوفيق   أخي أبو آدم ممكن ترفق المؤشر حق الدعوم والمقاومة اللي عندك على الشارت وشكرا

 
 استعمل موؤشر زجاج 7 5 3 لتحدد افضل مقاومات و الدعوم

----------


## greenius

> هدفك 14402

   منقول مبروك

----------


## greenius

> * القسم الاول *  *-تحديد اتجاة الترند من دون تعب او تردد  * *الجميع يريد ان يسير مع الترند  الترند صديقق لاكن كيف نحدد الترند عبر استعمل الموؤسر من دون خطوط الترند المقصود هوة ان تكون اكيد انك حدد الاتجها الصحيح و ذهب عنك التردد  
> 1. افتح شارت اليورو دولار  اليومي ( تنفع لجميع الازواج و افريمات) ضع موؤشر RSI  غير اعداداتة من 14 الى 9 
> 2.ارسم خط افقي اخضر عند كل من 80 و 40 
> 3.ارسم خط افقي احمر عند كل من 60 و 20
> 4.اذا كان الموؤشر يتذبذب بين 80 و 40 يكون قي ترند صاعد على نفس الفريم 
> 5.اذا كان الموؤشر يتذبذب بين 60 و 20 يكون في ترند هابط على نفس الفريم  
> 6.اذا انحصر الموؤشر بين 60 و 40 لفترة يكون في تذبذب و ضعف بي التداول 
>  لاحظ الشارت *

 
bلاحظ البند 6  *اذا انحصر الموؤشر بين 60 و 40 لفترة يكون في تذبذب و ضعف بي التداول*

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> منقول مبروك

  نقول مبروك والف مبروك ياباشا  :Ongue:

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> استعمل موؤشر زجاج 7 5 3 لتحدد افضل مقاومات و الدعوم

 شكرا ياريس على المؤشر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> ممكن تستعمل الستوكستك كا انذار ممبكر 
> اذا كان ر س ا بين 60-40 لا تدخل شراء من تشبع الستوكوستك صحيح ممكن يصعد السعر بس هامش المخاطرة عالى و استعمل فريم 4س اساسي لتحليلك مع اليومي و 1س للدخول

 والله ماني عارف وش أقول ولكن الله يجزاك عنا خير الجزاء  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## greenius

> والله ماني عارف وش أقول ولكن الله يجزاك عنا خير الجزاء

 
واجبي و واجب اي شخص لاحظ طريقة ممكن تفيد ضروري ان يتم ان يعلن عنها من بعد ان يلاحظة و يتابعا لفترة جيدة انا شخصيا تعلمت من المنتدى ومن اخوى و اخص بالذكر اخي الجود  و الكناني و ابوسليمان و مايلونير متفرغ و مافيا و ابوناصر و اخرين 
 اهم شي اني قدمت شيء من الدين للمنتدى الكريم 
و اريد ان اخبركم اني اعمل على طريقة جديدة للتداول صراح ليست جديدة لاكن وضعها  في وضع اسهل للتداول من دون موؤشر فقط خطوط انتة ترسمها  
و ايضا اعمل على ربط الهرمونك بي التحليل الزمن  
وايضا اعلى موضوع  price behavior 
وعند جهوزية الموضوع سوف اعلن بي المنتدى

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> واجبي و واجب اي شخص لاحظ طريقة ممكن تفيد ضروري ان يتم ان يعلن عنها من بعد ان يلاحظة و يتابعا لفترة جيدة انا شخصيا تعلمت من المنتدى ومن اخوى و اخص بالذكر اخي الجود و الكناني و ابوسليمان و مايلونير متفرغ و مافيا و ابوناصر و اخرين 
> اهم شي اني قدمت شيء من الدين للمنتدى الكريم 
> و اريد ان اخبركم اني اعمل على طريقة جديدة للتداول صراح ليست جديدة لاكن وضعها في وضع اسهل للتداول من دون موؤشر فقط خطوط انتة ترسمها  
> و ايضا اعمل على ربط الهرمونك بي التحليل الزمن  
> وايضا اعلى موضوع price behavior 
> وعند جهوزية الموضوع سوف اعلن بي المنتدى

 هذا نابع من طيبك ولا أخفيك ففي بيتنا الثاني المتداول العربي نلتقي بمجموعة من الذين يحبون الخير لإخوانهم وبلا شك فأنت منهم فبارك الله فيك .   :Eh S(7):

----------


## greenius

مثال حي فريم 1 س لليورو صاعد في حال لم يكسر خط 60 اذا كسرها يكسر الترند 1 س

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> مثال حي فريم 1 س لليورو صاعد في حال لم يكسر خط 60 اذا كسرها يكسر الترند 1 س

 متابع معاك ياريس  بالتوفيق  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> مثال حي فريم 1 س لليورو صاعد في حال لم يكسر خط 60 اذا كسرها يكسر الترند 1 س

 40 او 60  ابو ادم

----------


## greenius

> 40 او 60  ابو ادم

    عفوا  40 للترند الصاعد شكرا وكمان تلاحظ المثلث الصاعد

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

كم الهدف ابو ادم

----------


## greenius

> كم الهدف ابو ادم

    ابو محمد الشارت تعليمي مش توصية الله خليك انا مش قد التوصيات بس العموم اليورو لن يتجاوز 1.2535 
ممكن تشوق التحليل على  			 			 			سيناروهات قد تصيب ولا تصيب

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> ابو محمد الشارت تعليمي مش توصية الله خليك انا مش قد التوصيات بس العموم اليورو لن يتجاوز 1.2535 
> ممكن تشوق التحليل على                                       سيناروهات قد تصيب ولا تصيب

 بارك الله فيك انت قدها وقدود  :Boxing:

----------


## greenius

المجنون عند مفترق طرق

----------


## greenius

> مثال حي فريم 1 س لليورو صاعد في حال لم يكسر خط 40 اذا كسرها يكسر الترند 1 س

   كسر 40  راح لل 20 افضل الدخول من خط الكسر لنراقب

----------


## greenius

مثال حي على الين

----------


## greenius

مثال اخر

----------


## greenius

> مثال اخر

 الموشر اعطة اشارة على انحصار السعر قبل الانفجار السعري

----------


## greenius

السويسري  متذبذب

----------


## بدران88

بارك الله فيك,,  
موضوع جدا مهم

----------


## greenius

> بارك الله فيك,,  
> موضوع جدا مهم

 
شكرا   
اليورو

----------


## greenius

مثال على الهارمونك

----------


## greenius

طلب من الاخوان من لدية  موؤشر rsi  يعطي انذار و يرسل بريد الكتروني عند وصول الة المستويات 20 40 60 80 ونا لم بكن هل من مبرمج و شكرا

----------


## simba2000

> شكرا   
> اليورو

 الأخ الكريم - أبو أدم  بارك الله فيك ولك ممكن مؤشر MTFRSI  الموجود بالشارت فى المنطقه السفليه بالشاشه   شكرا مقدما  :Eh S(7):

----------


## greenius

> الأخ الكريم - أبو أدم  بارك الله فيك ولك ممكن مؤشر MTFRSI  الموجود بالشارت فى المنطقه السفليه بالشاشه   شكرا مقدما

   تفضل يا ريس  
بي ممكن حد يشوف لى الشارت و قول شو لاحظ

----------


## simba2000

شكرا ياباشا  الحقيقه موضوعك مميز  للغايه وإحترافى من الدرجه الأولى ، كمل معانا الموضوع نحن متابعين معك بإهتمام ، ياريت تفتح مواضيع أخرى ممتازه زى ده.  أنا شفت الصوره بس لسه ما حطيت المؤشر ، ياريت لو تخبرنا إيه هى ملاحظاتك؟  شكرا مقدما

----------


## Pips Hunter

موضوع مميز واحترافي وساعدنى كثيراً فى فهم بعض الآمور التى كانت غائبه عن ذهني
لك جزيل الشكر اخى .

----------


## greenius

> موضوع مميز واحترافي وساعدنى كثيراً فى فهم بعض الآمور التى كانت غائبه عن ذهني
> لك جزيل الشكر اخى .

  

> شكرا ياباشا  الحقيقه موضوعك مميز للغايه وإحترافى من الدرجه الأولى ، كمل معانا الموضوع نحن متابعين معك بإهتمام ، ياريت تفتح مواضيع أخرى ممتازه زى ده.  أنا شفت الصوره بس لسه ما حطيت المؤشر ، ياريت لو تخبرنا إيه هى ملاحظاتك؟  شكرا مقدما

  شكرا للهتمام بي الموضوع كويس انو في ناس استفادت  
و رح كتوب موضوع جديد بس ممكن خلال اجازة السوق و اعتذر على عدم ماشركتي خلال السبوع لنشغالي بي التداول

----------


## السبع من جديد

من أجمل المواضيع التي قرأت 
التعمق في فهم المؤشرات

----------


## simba2000

[QUOTE=greenius;1698203]شكرا للهتمام بي الموضوع كويس انو في ناس استفادت  
و رح كتوب موضوع جديد بس ممكن خلال اجازة السوق و اعتذر على عدم ماشركتي خلال السبوع لنشغالي بي التداول[/  
ماشاء الله متابعينك 
أقدر جدا المواضيع البناءه والإبداعيه 
- على فكره لسه ما حطيت المؤشر على الشارت علشان اعرف كنت عاوز تقول ايه من ملاحظتك ، ياريت تفيدنا 
- برضه بعت ليك سؤال فى موضوع "استخدام قنوات الفيبو" ومنتظر ردك ، ده موضوع مهم جدا، فعلا إنت ليك نظره ذكيه جدا وغير معتاده للأشياء 
منتظر ردك 
شكرا

----------


## greenius

في الشارت المرفق توضيح على كيفية استعمال موؤشرين في اختلاف الفترة الزمنية  
موؤشر rsi  مال 4س يشير الى هبوط بينما شارت موؤشر واحد ساعة يشير الى صعود وهية عبارة عن فرصه قوية للبيع 
عندما ي;ون موؤشر4s   بين 60-40  و موؤشر 1س صاعد موؤشر على الموجة التصحيحية

----------


## greenius

تم بيحمد من الله

----------


## ابو ماهر

بارك الله فيك يابو ادم كيف اضيف مؤشر rsi الساعة للاربع ساعات في نفس الشارت  كما في شارتك بالأعلى

----------


## greenius

> بارك الله فيك يابو ادم كيف اضيف مؤشر rsi الساعة للاربع ساعات في نفس الشارت  كما في شارتك بالأعلى

 
تفضل يل ريس

----------


## ابو ماهر

وين الاقي المؤشر هذا يا ابو ادم 
ممكن ترفقه

----------


## greenius

تفضل

----------


## سوبر مان

> تم بيحمد من الله

 مشكور يا ابو ادم ...شرح اكثر من رائع
تسلم ايدك يالغالي :Eh S(7):

----------


## mbcfx

أبوآدم السلام عليكم شكر الله لك وبارك فيك,عندي إظافة جميلة ,قبل أن أكتبها آمل التكرم بإعادة صياغة الاسلوب وتنظيمه ترتيبه لغويا.

----------


## greenius

> أبوآدم السلام عليكم شكر الله لك وبارك فيك,عندي إظافة جميلة ,قبل أن أكتبها آمل التكرم بإعادة صياغة الاسلوب وتنظيمه ترتيبه لغويا.

 
صعب شوي بي سبب ضعف لغتي العربية

----------


## morstar

> * القسم الاول *  *-تحديد اتجاة الترند من دون تعب او تردد  * *الجميع يريد ان يسير مع الترند  الترند صديقق لاكن كيف نحدد الترند عبر استعمل الموؤسر من دون خطوط الترند المقصود هوة ان تكون اكيد انك حدد الاتجها الصحيح و ذهب عنك التردد  
> 1. افتح شارت اليورو دولار  اليومي ( تنفع لجميع الازواج و افريمات) ضع موؤشر RSI  غير اعداداتة من 14 الى 9 
> 2.ارسم خط افقي اخضر عند كل من 80 و 40 
> 3.ارسم خط افقي احمر عند كل من 60 و 20
> 4.اذا كان الموؤشر يتذبذب بين 80 و 40 يكون قي ترند صاعد على نفس الفريم 
> 5.اذا كان الموؤشر يتذبذب بين 60 و 20 يكون في ترند هابط على نفس الفريم  
> 6.اذا انحصر الموؤشر بين 60 و 40 لفترة يكون في تذبذب و ضعف بي التداول 
>  لاحظ الشارت *

 شكرا لك اخي بس اريد ان اسال سؤال 
لماذا غيرت الاعدادت من 14 الى 9 وعلى اي اساس تغير هذه الاعدادات انا الاحظ ان كثير من الاشخاص يغيرون الاعدادات الافتراضيه للمؤشرات لكن احب ان اعرف لماذا تغير وعلى اي اساس وشكرا لموضوعك المهم

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------

